
No country for old devs: How to solve tech’s ageism problem - rohmanhakim
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2019/04/10/no-country-for-old-devs-how-to-solve-techs-ageism-problem/
======
cimmanom
That the percentage of developers over age 40 is lower than those under 30
could just be the result of demographic shifts: many more people per year were
entering the profession in 2015 than in 1995.

Which is not to say that ageism doesn’t exist or isn’t a problem. (As a
developer and hiring manager nearing 40 I’m making my own career decisions
with ageism in mind and also considering the possibilities for “beating the
market” by hiring older engineers.) Just saying that you need better data to
make that argument.

------
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://bdtechtalks.com/2019/03/29/ageism-in-tech-age-
limit-...](https://bdtechtalks.com/2019/03/29/ageism-in-tech-age-limit-
software-developers-face/)

